# What is going on with my pump?



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got a pretty new Graco 695 Ultra Max 2. I haven't used it a whole lot, and most of its use has been low to medium pressure spraying. I really haven't ran it hard at all, and always kept it clean (on the inside anyway). 

Lately when I clean it out, or just on the rare occasion that I do run it hard, it makes a loud clicking noise at regular intervals. Doesn't seem to affect the way it pumps. There is no change in pressure or any other indication of a problem except for this sound. 

Here's a short video of it happening






Is something about to break or something? It's a really loud sound, louder than it seems in the video. Wondering if I need to take it in for repairs, would hate for it to die on me in the middle of a job. Like I said though, it works fine now but that noise is concerning.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've got a pretty new Graco 695 Ultra Max 2. I haven't used it a whole lot, and most of its use has been low to medium pressure spraying. I really haven't ran it hard at all, and always kept it clean (on the inside anyway).
> 
> Lately when I clean it out, or just on the rare occasion that I do run it hard, it makes a loud clicking noise at regular intervals. Doesn't seem to affect the way it pumps. There is no change in pressure or any other indication of a problem except for this sound.
> 
> ...


I think that's just the pressure relief valve. If you never hear it at lower pressures it's because the pressure isn't high enough to trigger it. It is there so you don't over pressurize your gun and hose at high pressures. I think. I'm sure someone will be along shortly to confirm this or correct me.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've heard the noise before kinda like a motor tap, you know on a car, a Chevy actually. I think.
And I don't remember any particular resolution to it either way-it stopped tapping, it blew out- either way I don't recall,
Ride it till the wheels come off is my motto there, it will wither make no difference, it will resolve itself, or it will take a crap. So long as it is still pumping paint fine. Let it. If something is wrong it will get worse, and then you will know what it is,,,,,


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> I've heard the noise before kinda like a motor tap, you know on a car, a Chevy actually. I think.
> And I don't remember any particular resolution to it either way-it stopped tapping, it blew out- either way I don't recall,
> Ride it till the wheels come off is my motto there, it will wither make no difference, it will resolve itself, or it will take a crap. So long as it is still pumping paint fine. Let it. If something is wrong it will get worse, and then you will know what it is,,,,,



Yeah, that's always been my approach to vehicles. Usually your ok unless the sound stops suddenly. That likely means whatever was making the noise finally broke. 

Probably what I'll do with this pump. Just wondering if anyone knew what might be going on and if it's a big deal. Can't be too big of a deal, at the moment anyway, as it doesn't affect how it runs. 

It's just such a loud, sharp noise. It'll make you jump if your not expecting it, kinda like a small firecracker. The audio in the vid really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Some of the old Titans were terrible tickers. Right out of the box. But they would last for years. If you are concerned maybe contact a Graco service center and have it checked out.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Does it occur only while the piston is rising? Over pressure will only occur on the up stroke.

Take the return hose out of the bucket and see if there is fluid coming out of it in time with the noise. If there is, you know it's the prime valve releasing. If no fluid is coming out of the hose, then that's not it, look further.

If the prime valve is releasing below your maximum working pressure of 3000 PSI, you can add a thin washer on the stem on top of the spring. Each .015" is a couple of hundred pounds increase in pressure. Don't over do it! It is a safety mechanism.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It must be time for sprayer trouble. I was just bragging at the paint store on Friday how my first sprayer (a Mustang 3800) has only needed a new prime valve and I bought it in 2003 I think. Well, took it to a job Monday to use and guess what. Dropped it off Monday afternoon to get fixed. It would not prime anymore but I do not think it is the prime valve this time.


----------

